# sick piranha



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just him 2 days ago and he has some white fluffy stuff buy his rear


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

.......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

...........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

..........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

.........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

.........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

..........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have more pics if needed just ask
and if u need any resized just ask
he is doing fine though i had him for 2 days and he ate 2 plecos and 2 goldfish
but that white stuff appeared last night and its getting me worried


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

i think it might be amonia burn from shipping mine have it to add salt raise temp a bit and they should be fine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> i think it might be amonia burn from shipping mine have it to add salt raise temp a bit and they should be fine










i already added salt and raised the temp to 84 deg.
anybody else with suggestions


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like the beginning of a bacterial infection. If it is spreading quickly, I suggest you net him up and dab the wound with betadine. Make sure not to get it near the eyes or gills. This will disinfect the wound for temporary relief. Keep the water pristine and add salt. Do NOT raise the temp. You are treating for a infection, not for parasites.

If the wound does not get better or continues to spread, then you will need to treat with an antibiotic.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

im pretty sure you need antibiotics for that...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vlahos said:


> im pretty sure you need antibiotics for that...


 first ill try don h idea first he is well trusted in this field and helped many people









don thank u very much.im looking at him now and it looks like its getting better 
i still bought the med just in case it gets worse


----------

